# finally



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Finally after 6 months of setbacks i am pleased to announce that the annual G-JET team enduro give away race will be held at the Sabatona Speedway. Len has graciously offered to hold the race and it should be a great time. Everyone who is interested in racing G-jets on one of the finest tracks in the country is more then welcome! The race will be a mini team enduro with winners receiving the brand new g-jets that we use for this race. food and drinks will also be provided.
I hope to see you there. 

THIS IS A TEAM IROC MINI ENDURO EVENT WITH THE CARS BEING PROVIDED BY THE RACE DIRECTOR


G-Jet 600

Place: Len's Sabatona Superspeedway 

When: Oct. 24th 2009

Time: Open for Practice at Noon, Racing at 2pm.

Race Fee:$20

More details to follow.

Contact: Len at 217-369-8611
Jaybo at 217-497-7704
Heater at 217-246-6552

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That track is sweet!!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

come on down and play brownie!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

brownie374 said:


> That track is sweet!!


And fun!! 
Did I mention I can't wait??

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How many on a team.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

there will be 3 man teams which is decided by a qualifier race. there is no way to tell who is on your team untill after the qualifier race. so this way there is no stacked teams.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is the $20.00 per person?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

yup that goes to paying for the 4 new g-jets that will be giving away, also towards the food and drink.


----------

